# I think I have decided, S3 SRAM Red



## ralph1 (May 20, 2006)

Hi all,

Well after much contemplating, questions, research and more questions I think I have decided on my next ride, it will be a 2011 S3 with SRAM Red groupo. I currently have an 08 R3-SL with 7800 and love it, I will keep this one and ride both.

So keeping with the Cervelo theme I think the S3 will be a good bike. The LBS have some run out deals going at the moment, and cause I don't need wheels I may be able to pick it up cheaper again.

I just need to finish my tour in the Middle East and will get one when I get home, can't wait to get back into some serious ks. And thanks for putting up with my questions lately.:thumbsup:

cheers

Pete


----------



## RedNose44 (Jul 24, 2011)

Sounds like a good choice. Keep yor head down and stay safe.


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

Nice choice indeed. Can't wait to hear that you are back home and riding. Best wishes.


----------



## AvantDale (Dec 26, 2008)

The S3 is still a great bike. I'd take one over the S5 any day if the week.

Come back safe and thanks for doing what you do!


----------



## config (Aug 16, 2002)

That would be one nice "welcome home" present to yourself. Stay safe!


----------



## ralph1 (May 20, 2006)

Two of the bike shops I have approached have said no bikes left in my size :cryin::mad2:

There is still a couple of others I can try, and Cervelo have discontinued the S3 for 12/13 :cryin::mad2:

cheers

Pete


----------



## Doc1911 (May 23, 2012)

R3s are fantastic. Great decision.


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

I don't know what size you are, but try R&A cycles. They had a few left a couple of months ago. Bonzai Sports in Northern VA had one red Norwegian Thor Hushovd model left in size 54 last I heard as well. I recommend the R3 (which I ride like Doc and love) or the S5 which is the newer model of the S3 and amazing when I tested it). If you really have your heart set on something like the S3 instead of those, check out the Boardman Air 9.8 or Litsespeed C1 (both are cheaper too).


----------

